# xmas gift for 10 yr old samsung vs nexus



## madamv (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I know we all had a satsuma and was grateful but instead of £250 of plastic tat we thought a tablet would be more use.

I've read your threads here which steered me to N7 but in store yesterday comet had a Samsung pad 10" screen tablet for about £230.    There's quite a difference between the screen sizes isn't there.

Shall I stick with N7 especially as Argos have it at £200 for 32g, or is the larger screened Samsung an equally good bit of kit for what she will use it for? 

Thanks my urban techies


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2012)

N7 and cash for apps.


----------



## Corax (Nov 10, 2012)

kinell


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2012)

The N7 is lovely. I have just got the 32gb version for £200 at PC World. Got a £10 voucher too. 

This one is interesting though - SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 2 7" WI-FI 8GB WHITE OR SILVER NOW £149.00 or £119.00 AFTER CASHBACK @ CARPHONE ... http://bit.ly/YB6dBG


----------



## madamv (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks bagers and mp for troubling to help.  X

Not sure what a kinell is corax


----------



## Riklet (Nov 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> kinell


 
a wooden train and a bag of chocolate coins


----------



## madamv (Nov 10, 2012)

Of course.... Tsk, silly me....


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 10, 2012)

Etch a sketch


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 12, 2012)

Riklet said:


> a wooden train and a bag of chocolate coins



Lump of coal up 'ere in Yorkshire.


----------



## Firky (Nov 12, 2012)

Which Nexus, the 7 or the 10?

I can't speak of the 10" but the 7" is great.


----------



## madamv (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't know there was a 10".   Oooooh.   

Your singing its praises elsewhere is what made me want it


----------



## mack (Nov 13, 2012)

The 7" would be perfect for a kid, smaller easier to hold and better for watching movies under the covers late into the night.


----------



## madamv (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah plus the 10" is much more expensive....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2012)

I love my daughter but there is no way I would . . . 
A. spend that much on her
B. spend that on some computer tablet tat
c. let her fart around all day on a computer thingy.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 13, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love my daughter but there is no way I would . . .
> A. spend that much on her
> B. spend that on some computer tablet tat
> c. let her fart around all day on a computer thingy.



That doesn't sound like love.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That doesn't sound like love.


 
Well I would have have spent that kind of money on her, but not on one bloody computer type christmas present thingy. 
I am not here to judge, that's just me. 

I don't think love is measured in ipods.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2012)

SRS?

They're only going to swap it for pogs in the playground.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love my daughter but there is no way I would . . .
> A. spend that much on her
> B. spend that on some computer tablet tat
> c. let her fart around all day on a computer thingy.


 
Well you won't even splash more than £39 on a decent leather jacket for yourself.


----------



## madamv (Nov 13, 2012)

Well Atomic I have only one child and spend around £250 at xmas.  So I would rather spend it on a computer tat than plastic pink tat or other stuff.   She is one seriously lucky kid and she knows it.  She is perfect.

I dont let her fart around all day on computers either.  It will be ace for homework (saves me switching the lappy on or using my phone to google what a conjunctive verb is)  and lots of fun.    Remember that stuff?  Fun?

I didnt ask for anyones approval, merely their opinion on the machine compared to other machines for their relative use versus cost.

Cant bloody wait.....   She will love it!


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't you just let him imply that you're a bad father with a spoilt child?


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

You're a mother not a father


----------



## weepiper (Nov 13, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love my daughter but there is no way I would . . .
> A. spend that much on her
> B. spend that on some computer tablet tat
> c. let her fart around all day on a computer thingy.


 
wait til she's ten then come back and look at this post again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

weepiper said:


> wait til she's ten then come back and look at this post again.


 
The wold will be different in four years.
I hope I do not suddenly think it is ok to give 10 year old kids £250 Christmas presents. I also hope I am not giving them phones or tablets or whatever. Who knows though.





madamv said:


> Well Atomic I have only one child and spend around £250 at xmas. So I would rather spend it on a computer tat than plastic pink tat or other stuff. She is one seriously lucky kid and she knows it. She is perfect.
> 
> I dont let her fart around all day on computers either. It will be ace for homework (saves me switching the lappy on or using my phone to google what a conjunctive verb is) and lots of fun. Remember that stuff? Fun?
> 
> ...


 
I think I did mention that I wasn't judging.

For me it's too much money and I don't like my daughter spending much time on computers. Anyway she is only 6.
Different people do things differently.

Don't judge me for thinking that's too much money or think that just because I don't let my daughter have much screen time that I am mean, and don't presume that I am not a 'fun' dad and that I deny my daughter any sort of fun.

Different strokes.
BTW, I like pink plastic tat even less, and my daughter is (of course) also perfect.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 14, 2012)

my daughter is 3 and has a computer. She also understands that my computer is very very dangerous. As are my records. The record player. A pair of glass candlesticks and making any noise before 8am.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> my daughter is 3 and has a computer. She also understands that my computer is very very dangerous. As are my records. The record player. A pair of glass candlesticks and making any noise before 8am.


 
Why are your records and computer very dangerous?
I know it's not for everyone (and many people seem to actually dislike the idea) but I have a 100% honesty and full discloure to any questions asked policy with my daughter.

If she scratches or damages my records, I will get upset as they mean a lot to me. She learnt that she had to treat them well, and now she does. I enjoy watching her pick something out that she likes and sticking it on (ever so carefully and gently). You are missing out, it's something we enjoy doing a lot together.


----------



## gabi (Nov 14, 2012)

why don't you buy the poor thing an actual tablet? the original. the one with apps. what kind of 10yr old wants an android tablet? is she already a middle manager at a shit accountancy firm or something?

http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_ipad?afid=p219|GOUK&cid=AOS-UK-KWG-GO_UK_Sitelinks_iPad


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why are your records and computer very dangerous?
> I know it's not for everyone (and many people seem to actually dislike the idea) but I have a 100% honesty and full discloure to any questions asked policy with my daughter.
> 
> If she scratches or damages my records, I will get upset as they mean a lot to me. She learnt that she had to treat them well, and now she does. I enjoy watching her pick something out that she likes and sticking it on (ever so carefully and gently). You are missing out, it's something we enjoy doing a lot together.


 
Because given her height and size the likelyhood of something going wrong if trying to move these items is likely. Therefore she understands the logic. She can be careful if she helps with the washing up, or other items. Or indeed her own laptop. DVDs less so. When she can begin to handle those correctly she can move on to items that are harder to replace.
 She managed to fly a helicotper into my macbook on sunday. She didnt mean to and it was my fault fr having it open whilst she was playing with that. Scratched the screen no biggy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Because given her height and size the likelyhood of something going wrong if trying to move these items is likely. Therefore she understands the logic. She can be careful if she helps with the washing up, or other items. Or indeed her own laptop. DVDs less so. When she can begin to handle those correctly she can move on to items that are harder to replace.
> She managed to fly a helicotper into my macbook on sunday. She didnt mean to and it was my fault fr having it open whilst she was playing with that. Scratched the screen no biggy.


 
You implied that you had told her it was 'dangerous' to do things that you didn't like, i.e. making noise before 8 am.

I managed to get my daughter to handle DVDs with care long before the age of three, I think kids are fairly capable of understanding these things in general. That 's course sounds a bit preachy / "My daughter is great", and I don't meant that, all kids are different and it's not all to do with parents. Different things and different people are different shocker.

Also, maybe I am living in the past. Everyone seems to have a bloody laptop in every room or something.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also, maybe I am living in the past.


If Brando-style C-grade leatherette imitation jacketwear is the future, then may the God of your understanding save us all.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 14, 2012)

I also threaten to chop her hands off and put her up for adoption.

You're right, it is down to each kid. My daughter knows my sense of humour and is aware that if something is "fårlig" then caution should be applied. That is playing with Daddys computer or waking up Daddy and Mrs Sprinkler. It doesn't mean she is a nervous wreck or some scared kid hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2012)

some sort of improving book would be good instead, but something like 'flowers of evil', 'diary of a chambermaid', 'torture garden' or 'venus in furs' would probably influence the child more in future years.

as for a tablet, they'll get a new one in two or three years and this one will be as nothing in their memory.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 14, 2012)

when i was ten i got Skorponok for christmas.







((((madamv's daughter and all the other kids who never got skorponok)))


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

My gf's eight year old is getting an iPad mini for chrimbo. There's loads of fun educational apps available, if she can be dragged away from the games long enough. There wasn't really much point in buying a different tablet as she already has quite a few apps on her mam's which are transferable as long as you make it the same account. A netbook was another option but there just isn't the volume of apps available compared with the ipad so would probably been a waste of money.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 14, 2012)

I got an Atari ST for Xmas when i was 10 to be shared with my brother. Everyone else got an amiga about that time. So it was the equivilent of an android tablet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I also threaten to chop her hands off and put her up for adoption.
> 
> You're right, it is down to each kid. My daughter knows my sense of humour and is aware that if something is "fårlig" then caution should be applied. That is playing with Daddys computer or waking up Daddy and Mrs Sprinkler. It doesn't mean she is a nervous wreck or some scared kid hiding in the shadows.




Of course.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

I got a chopper and I wanted a girl's bike 

My bubs has loads of gifts as she's an only granddaughter and niece on my side and we have loads of friends so exchanging gifts at Xmas is great fun. We love choosing presents for others and she is very very lucky.....

IPad would be MrV's choice as he is an apple man but I'm Android and ipad is so much more expensive.   She doesn't know about ipads or labels and such so she will be made up with her tablet.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The wold will be different in four years.
> I hope I do not suddenly think it is ok to give 10 year old kids £250 Christmas presents. I also hope I am not giving them phones or tablets or whatever. Who knows though.
> 
> 
> ...


Your post was very finger waggy AS.    I make no judgement.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2012)

AS isn't judging anyone, just telling them they are wrong.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2012)

mack said:


> The 7" would be perfect for a kid, smaller easier to hold and better for watching movies under the covers late into the night.


We used to have to get our porn in bushes!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

madamv said:


> Your post was very finger waggy AS. I make no judgement.


 
Less finger waggy than yours back at me.

I was only judging your post on my own terms (which I think I mentioned). Far too much money for one present for one daughter at christmas, plus it's not the sort of thing I want my daughter to own a this time.

I promise you this is not because I am mean, I hate fun or dislike my daughter.


I don't mind that my daughter knows santas not real, other parents I know are terrified that their children will find out the truth. They will all grow up just fine I am sure.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't ask your approval or seek your thoughts on my gift.  I merely asked for a.techie.opinion which is why.I'm in geekland... It's different waters! Hahhah

I'm a lover not a fighter though, and I'm typing my replies on my phone so they're not as full as they would be if.I was on my pc. 

Sorry.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

madamv said:


> IPad would be MrV's choice as he is an apple man but I'm Android and ipad is so much more expensive.



The iPad mini isn't that much more expensive.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

Nah, £250 +    too expensive


----------



## scifisam (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd say wait a few days and see how good the Nexus 10 is. 7" does seem to be a pretty good size for a tablet, though, especially for those with small hands.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Less finger waggy than yours back at me.
> 
> I was only judging your post on my own terms (which I think I mentioned). Far too much money for one present for one daughter at christmas, plus it's not the sort of thing I want my daughter to own a this time.
> 
> ...


 
But she didn't ask which tablet to buy _your_ daughter for Christmas.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

madamv said:


> I didn't ask your approval or seek your thoughts on my gift. I merely asked for a.techie.opinion which is why.I'm in geekland... It's different waters! Hahhah.


 
I know. I made a comment on a public forum.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

scifisam said:


> But she didn't ask which tablet to buy _your_ daughter for Christmas.


 
And ? . . . .
If she asked me I would have said none, which I did. But I also said that was "just me" and "I wasn't judging".


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2012)

'...no offence'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

weepiper said:


> '...no offence'


 
I said I thought £200 quid was too much for me to spend on a gift for a little girl at Christmas. Why is that offensive?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I said I thought £200 quid was too much for me to spend on a gift for a little girl at Christmas. Why is that offensive?


 
The OP isn't 'should I buy my 10 year old a tablet for Christmas' or 'would you buy your little girl a tablet for Christmas' which is the question you've answered. It was 'which tablet should I get'. If you have no opinion on which tablet is the best one why did you feel the need to post at all, if not to cast an implicit judgement


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am not here to judge, that's just me.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was only judging your post on my own terms (which I think I mentioned).


 
"I am not here to judge, unless my judgments are based on my own judgment."

?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 14, 2012)

dp - it said it hadn't gone through.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

AS is proper competetive dad.


----------



## gabi (Nov 14, 2012)

madamv said:


> Nah, £250 + too expensive


 
You can't put a price on love. Get the lass a proper tablet. I was bullied at school for having cheap shitty shoes, I wouldn't wish a similar fate on any other kid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> AS is proper competetive dad.


Competitive in celebrating christmas less and buying less stuff etc. Maybe.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Competitive in celebrating christmas less and buying less stuff etc. Maybe.


 
No, competitive in comparing yourself favourably against other parents.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> No, competitive in comparing yourself favourably against other parents.


I'm not sure I have done.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure I have done.


 
You have. But really, I think most of us do it sometimes, as hard as we try not to. Sometimes we compare ourselves unfavourably too, of course. We all act as if we're completely non-judgmental of other people's parenting - bar extreme abuse or neglect - but it's impossible, and there's no point pretending.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

It may well be true that you think a tablet is pointless / waste of money / too expensive etc but for someone who _is _buying one of those it can come across more like a criticism than just you airing a personal view, because of the context in which you're airing it.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

I think the thing that annoys me the most is the presumptions. But like you say sam, we have to make some in order to have a chat over the web...

I only wanted some techie advice, this place is bun-fight-tastic!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Which is why we love it so.


----------



## Thora (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I'm thinking of getting my 2 year old a tablet for christmas   But for under £100.  I haven't found the right one yet though


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Which is why we love it so.


Me?  Not so much....


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure I have done.


 
What's that thread where you piss about making sandwiches look like dinosaurs so your daughter has the best looking packed lunch not only at school but on urban, thus reflecting what an attentive and good parent you are? It's really transparent, much like your behaviour here on this thread.

Madamv wants to treat her only daughter to a Christmas present and you use it as a platform for your own judgement, sneering at her.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Competitive in celebrating christmas less and buying less stuff etc. Maybe.



Apart from epically shit leather jackets. 

Then you go and buy a matching shit one for your poor daughter. 

Don't you think she might prefer a tablet or an iPhone? ; )

Seriously AS, you're so bloody judgemental. 

No-one is saying you have to spend as much on your child but as weeps said, wait til you have a 10 year old yourself and see if its as simple as that.

It's bloody hard for parents that don't have the money to splash out but don't say no to everything on some principle.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

scifisam said:


> You have. But really, I think most of us do it sometimes, as hard as we try not to. Sometimes we compare ourselves unfavourably too, of course. We all act as if we're completely non-judgmental of other people's parenting - bar extreme abuse or neglect - but it's impossible, and there's no point pretending.


 
No, I mean I don't think I have come out looking favorable. 
I think it's made me look like this huffy, "well I wouldn't spoil my daughter like that." kind of jerk. 
I was just in shock and compelled to comment. The £200 mark more so than the tech end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It may well be true that you think a tablet is pointless / waste of money / too expensive etc but for someone who _is _buying one of those it can come across more like a criticism than just you airing a personal view, because of the context in which you're airing it.


Yes. It appears so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

madamv said:


> I think the thing that annoys me the most is the presumptions.


 
I would like to point out though that I made none, any presumptions you projected were not from me, they were ones you imagined I was making. Then (maybe because you were huffy about these) you splashed a few back about me and my reasons for making the presumptions (that I never did).


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was just in shock and compelled to comment. The £200 mark more so than the tech end.


How about £159?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Apart from epically shit leather jackets.


 
Owch. 



sparklefish said:


> Then you go and buy a matching shit one for your poor daughter.


 
You _presume_ I didn't ask her first? 
She asked me for it. 



sparklefish said:


> Don't you think she might prefer a tablet or an iPhone? ; )
> .


No, shes six



sparklefish said:


> Seriously AS, you're so bloody judgemental.
> 
> No-one is saying you have to spend as much on your child but as weeps said, .


 
Yes, and? 
Well that was all my point was. 



sparklefish said:


> Wait til you have a 10 year old yourself and see if its as simple as that.
> .


Yes. Which is why I actually said that myself. 



sparklefish said:


> It's bloody hard for parents that don't have the money to splash out but don't say no to everything on some principle.


 
I'm not sure what your point is here actually.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> How about £159?


 
No.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Owch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That you're judgmental and grumpy tbh, I should have just left it there. : D


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking forward to an anecdote how in 1930 Japanese children got waxed paper for Christmas and were happy with it.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No.


OK. I wouldn't buy a 10 year child an iPhone or any other similar high end phone by the way, but if they really wanted a cheap tablet I might consider it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> That you're judgmental and grumpy tbh, I should have just left it there. : D


I'm really neither. 
I blame text and the internet . . .  and because I grumpily judge any use of emocons as childish and moronic.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm really neither.
> I blame text and the internet . . .  and because I grumpily judge any use of emocons as childish and moronic.



You could well be a lovely bloke that comes across really badly. Even when people are helping you, you're dismissive and ungrateful.

Or you could just be a sneering bellend.


----------



## Thora (Nov 14, 2012)

Have I missed a thread or something   What's with all the vitriol towards AS?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> OK. I wouldn't buy a 10 year child an iPhone or any other similar high end phone by the way, but if they really wanted a cheap tablet I might consider it.


 
Me too if they were cheaper and maybe if I knew more about this sort of stuff.
I don't know about tablets and I don't have the experience of knowing what it is like living with a 10 year old. Only my 10 year old self. To me it seemed a bit shocking, not from a parenting point of view, more of a 'wow check out modern times' way.
I would not have been allowed a TV in my room at that age and £250 (relatively and accounting for inflation).  Would have been more than the whole family christmas budget.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Thora said:


> Have I missed a thread or something  What's with all the vitriol towards AS?


I hate children and christmas.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 14, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> We used to have to get our porn in bushes!


Used to get bushes in our porn too.

(((70s muffs)))


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Me too if they were cheaper and maybe if I knew more about this sort of stuff.
> I don't know about tablets and I don't have the experience of knowing what it is like living with a 10 year old. Only my 10 year old self. To me it seemed a bit shocking, not from a parenting point of view, more of a 'wow check out modern times' way.
> I would not have been allowed a TV in my room at that age and £250 (relatively and accounting for inflation). Would have been more than the whole family christmas budget.


It's a different world now. Kids have been born into a world of technology and for quite a few of them that's where there future will be, so I think you may want to consider readjusting your outlook at some poimt.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> Looking forward to an anecdote how in 1930 Japanese children got waxed paper for Christmas and were happy with it.


In the spirit of Christmas...







^^^
A Belstaff 'wax paper' jacket. For bikers who don't want leather, according to FHM.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I got a NES for Christmas when I was about 10 (maybe younger?). I'd been asking for one for a few years by that point, but I think it was £129 (?) Either that or £119.

Which is probably considerably more than £200 in modern.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 14, 2012)

My youngest is getting a tablet for her 6th birthday next week, most probably a Nexus 7, I really don't see what the big deal is ?  They're a great educational tool for kids that age.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 14, 2012)

Get them a Raspberry Pi! 

They'll thank you, once they've become a multi-billionare software programmer.

Maybe not before then, but once they've hit that point, it's a surefire cert.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a different world now. Kids have been born into a world of technology and for quite a few of them that's where there future will be, so I think you may want to consider readjusting your outlook at some poimt.


 
Maybe, but expensive tech gifts are still expensive tech gifts, especially when my daughter already has access to computers if she really needs it (Sorry I can only really put this in the context of what I know). 
I can't speak for the ten year olds, I can only say that I thought a £200 price tag for one yuletide tech gift for a ten year old was something that I was surprised at. Maybe I shouldn't have been, I guess I have seen enough little kids with those nintedo DS things, they must be around the same price.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Gosh, I think I just might have grown up all poor and stuff.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't speak for the ten year olds, I can only say that I thought a £200 price tag for one yuletide tech gift for a ten year old was something that I was surprised at.


Well, if it were me dishing out the gifts, the £200 gift would be just about all the presents.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

Depriving a child of computer hardware and the chance to develop skills on a computer is insane in this day and age. It's the modern equivalent of not wanting your child to "piss about" with books and learning to read.

Anyway, it's not as though Madamv was contemplating buying a games console.




RaverDrew said:


> My youngest is getting a tablet for her 6th birthday next week, most probably a Nexus 7, I really don't see what the big deal is ?  They're a great educational tool for kids that age.


 

I had my first computer in 1984. Back in 1984 my parents realised the potential of IT and even though they could not really afford it they spend all their Christmas budget on a computer for my brothers and I. It started with a Spectrum, then a Dragon 32 and up until we left school my parents made sure that we were computer literate and there was always a computer in the house. It helped massively.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

Mind you, a cheap laptop would make more sense for a 10 year old.


----------



## Thora (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think £250 is that much to spend on an only child - I remember my parents spending £100 each on me and my 2 siblings when we were teens.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

It is pretty much all my budget but none of this is relevant.   I didnt want to know if anyone agreed with my lifestyle choice and how much I should spend on my child.

I only wondered if it was the best one for her age group.   

As I said to AS earlier, I was mostly posting from my phone so maybe came across wrong...  Each to his own, I dont care enough about anything said except factual answers to my OP.    But even in this forum, not even about technical differences, a challenge ensues...   Its hilarious really!  

As Quoady says about his 10th xmas gift, my chopper was probably more than the equivelent cost of this tablet.   There will always be folks richer than me, and there will always be folks poorer.  Its not a 'who had to suck the stone longest' competition.    Just a technical question .


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Mind you, a cheap laptop would make more sense for a 10 year old.


We have a lappy.  I rather fancy something easier to grab and utilise, much like my phone but with a bigger screen     Greedy aint I?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

£200 is not an extraordinary amount of money for a Christmas gift. Children that age like technology, its all they bloody well bang on about. Computers (consoles and laptops), music players and gadgets... My boy is 10 and I hear no end of it. 
6 year olds tend to be more interested in crafts, books and imaginative play and that stuff is much cheaper.
Aside from technology, I'm looking around at bikes for my boy and a decent new bike is about £200. So no, it's not a extraordinary amount of money for a big present. It's a treat, a big WOW present and the child is going to love it.

If AS is being a well intentioned, competitive parent does that make the rest of us the 'just you wait' brigade. Or like those parents who say non-parents haven't got a clue about parenting, the 'if only you knew' crew.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

No he isnt.  He is denying it but he couldnt wait to tell me



			
				Atomic Suplex said:
			
		

> I love my daughter but there is no way I would . . .
> A. spend that much on her
> B. spend that on some computer tablet tat
> c. let her fart around all day on a computer thingy.


 
He may say he isnt judging, make it seem like I am reversing it back, but in that post he is saying that really he disapproves and is very keen to share his opinion.  Which wasnt asked for but, like he says, its a public forum.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> Depriving a child of computer hardware and the chance to develop skills on a computer is insane in this day and age. It's the modern equivalent of not wanting your child to "piss about" with books and learning to read.
> 
> Anyway, it's not as though Madamv was contemplating buying a games console.


 
Is there really much more learning the average 10 year old will do on a tablet over a games console. When I was about that age I found it far easier to get my parents to part fund an amiga over a megadrive cos it had a keyboard and you could do "work" on it. Still mostly used it to play games on though.

In terms of developing skills though I learnt far more from the 286 downstairs. Nothing wrong with parents buying there ten year olds tablets, but they're kidding themselves if they think it will be used for much more then entertainment.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently the google app on my phone/laptop gets used by her daily for

Homework, every two or three days
Multiplication tests
Piano metronome
Piano music listening when learning a new piece
Researching words or people we see on telly or are reading about
Games.

It will be used for much more than entertainment, but Im hoping it will be 50/50


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

There are some really good apps available though. I gave my boy my old iPod touch and he uses it to do science tests, maths tests, puzzles, he loves the dictionary app because it has a word of the day alert. He also uses my iPad for typing and Internet browsing, playing the fake piano keyboard and sometimes drawing. Mostly he watches minecraft videos on YouTube but there's no reason why it can't be educational.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2012)

A fair bit of google then? Maybe I'll be viewed as old fashioned as the people who insisted I practice handwriting, but I think there is a lot to be said for learning how to touch type at a young age with a proper keyboard.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

He's also far more comfortable with computers (which he found a bit confusing at first) because tablets are easier and fun so using them has made him more confident with technology. Computer literacy is a big part of their education now, it matters how comfortable they are with this stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

OK I can see how it looks, (as I mentioned before when I said it made me look like a jerk) but I genuinely didn't mean any offense. 
A. Well I wouldn't 
B. Yes, sorry but I do currently consider computer tablet things annoying tat, that's just me. 
C. Is obviously out of order as (reading it back) it implies that is what you are going to let your daughter do. I just meant I wouldn't let mine, and that might be a struggle. 

Disapprove? No.
Approve for my family with my daughter at her current age and my current situation and understanding of tech etc? No. 

And yes I remember what 'fun' was like. It was _horrible_.


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> A fair bit of google then? Maybe I'll be viewed as old fashioned as the people who insisted I practice handwriting, but I think there is a lot to be said for learning how to touch type at a young age with a proper keyboard.


 
It's more to do with what information the child accesses and how they use it than the method in which they access it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2012)

firky said:


> It's more to do with what information the child accesses and how they use it than the method in which they access it.


 
Porn is defiantly better viewed on a bigger screen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2012)

Jesus, just looking at all those replies I feel stone age. 
No laptops, pads or touch phones. 

I may have an auto reaction against tech for kids due to a TV show I made on the subject (before I had a child), but that was really for 0-8 year olds as I recall. 

Maybe I am just afraid of the modern world. I know how bad computers can be for me, and I only have two, one for work and one for work and play, and they are both locked down. If I had one of those phone thingys my life would be a disaster. I shouldn't project.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2012)

Her typing is already ace... Such a big difference from myself as a kid I don't bother comparing. Loads of google.   We used to get the dictionary and map out so she can read both just fine.  Now we opt for the easier and more fun imo route.  I love the way looking one thing up leads to so many other things.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 15, 2012)

firky said:


> What's that thread where you piss about making sandwiches look like dinosaurs so your daughter has the best looking packed lunch not only at school but on urban, thus reflecting what an attentive and good parent you are?


 
The thread I remembered was the one (which he started) where it's dad's day at school (groan) and he berates all the other dads for not being as attentive as himself.  If it wasn't for that, this wouldn't have stuck out particularly.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 15, 2012)

Obviously my daughter doesnt have her own phone, and the laptop I am referring to is an old one running Doudou linux (debian). It teaches her english words and typing, spelling, counting etc. It's an educational tool.

She does use my iphone for a last resort when patiece is running low or I need her to be quiet when we are out doing burglary for example. Again, these games are educational and she is careful with the hardware. A ten year old with a tablet is a good idea, as long as they are supervised and are able to use it for beneficial tasks.


----------

